

Yelp user faces lawsuit over negative review - dominik
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10133466-93.html

======
TrevorJ
If he had written the negative review on a piece of paper, should the paper
company be the one getting sued?

------
jacquesm
I think mr. Biegel should look up the Streisand effect.

